# Adobe Illustrator Workshop am Sonntag, den 7. August



## Markus Kolletzky (5. August 2011)

Werte Pixelschubser und Vektorientalisten, liebe tutorials.de-User,

raus aus dem Sommerloch ist unser Credo für den August. Hierzu reißt euch unser Vektor- und Illustrator-Spezialist ink das Badetuch unter dem Hintern weg und entführt euch in die sonnige Welt des *Adobe Illustrator*.

Am kommenden *Sonntag, den 7. August 2011* wird er euch in einem *Online-Workshop* sein Können zeigen und den Zeichenstift schwingen. Ein festes Thema ist nicht vorgesehen, daher könnt ihr ihn natürlich auch mit euren Fragen löchern. *20 Uhr* gehts los; rechtzeitiges Kommen sichert dabei die besten Plätze. Für Cocktails, Badenixen, Sunblocker ist nicht gesorgt, dürfen aber selbstverständlich mitgebracht werden.

*Link zur Aufzeichnung: http://experts.adobeconnect.com/p28i0sbfpme/*

Weitersagen ist natürlich ausdrücklich erlaubt. Wir freuen uns auf dein Erscheinen.


----------



## ink (6. August 2011)

Sollte ein/e Jemand nun schon ein Thema haben, welches behandelt werden sollte/müsste, darf  dies bereits hier äußern.

Beste


----------



## countryqt30 (6. August 2011)

Hallo,
Ich freue mich schon RIESIG auf das Event! 
Ich wuerde mich ueber eine kleine Einfuehrung in die nicht ganz so gaengigen Tools freuen
(;Bild hier; );


----------

